# Grab adhesive as caulk?



## Filament (23 Aug 2021)

Hi all
Just completing some floating alcove shelves (torsion box with mdf top, bottom and front) and planning to glue together with grab adhesive and a few pins. 

Final lick of paint then a bead of caulk around the edge. 

Just occurred to me, is there any reason, (other than cost) why not to use the grab adhesive (it’s white) instead of caulk as bd shape with a silicon caulk scraper? Would it be less likely to crack in future (the caulk I use seems to be pretty good for this, but there’s always the possibility) 

Guessing there may be a good reason, but it’s not occurring to me right now so thought I’d check with the forum minds.


----------



## JobandKnock (23 Aug 2021)

It doesn't sand, it doesn't paint (water based, anyway) and the surface can't be smoothed well enough


----------



## Doug71 (23 Aug 2021)

If you haven't bought the adhesive yet the polymer based ones like Soudal Fix-All are multi purpose 









Soudal Fix All High Tack Adhesive & Sealant White 290ml


Order online at Screwfix.com. Ultimate strength, anti-mould adhesive and sealant. Extremely strong initial grab that holds firm after one second. High Tack can be used in all weather conditions for interior and exterior bonding on most surfaces. Can also be painted. FREE next day delivery...



www.screwfix.com


----------



## Filament (23 Aug 2021)

JobandKnock said:


> It doesn't sand, it doesn't paint (water based, anyway) and the surface can't be smoothed well enough


Thanks. I don’t need to sand it and it is paintable but the smoothability is definitely a consideration.


----------



## JobandKnock (23 Aug 2021)

There may well be grip adhedives which can do it, but most of the cheaper, widely available stuff won't


----------



## baldkev (24 Aug 2021)

Shrinkage is often an issue too. Gripfil white and others shrink back and can leave a checked / crazed look..... if just whacked up a load of supercove, using their adhesive filler. Great coving, so light and fast I will not buy gyproc ever again!!! But the adhesive filler did exactly as described above, shrunk back in the thicker places


----------



## Fergie 307 (24 Aug 2021)

I have tried this with the solvent free variety. You can smooth it using a damp sponge while it's still wet. Works ok as long as there is no movement, if there is then it will develop cracks. And the stuff I used, pretty sure it was Screwfix own brand, is certainly paintable. I simply smoothed some that had squished out of a joint, intending to caulk afterwards. Once it had dried it looked ok so I just left it. Have done the same thing many times since. So for skirting boards it's great for sealing between the top edge and the wall. I usually stick them on and just put a narrow bead at the top edge so it squeezes out slightly when you fit them, quick wipe with a damp cloth or sponge and that's that. But for caulking around a door frame or similar I would say no.


----------

